# Notice of roster change and rest between shift



## Colby (13 Sep 2009)

Hi
is there minimum notice employees must be given of revised roster,I had aroster for upto end September but yesterday was handed new one to start this Monday is thereminimum amount of notice of change?also this one includes 13 hour shifts are these legal . What rest period between coming off one shift and going on next ie finish at midnight and go back at 7am . Anyone recommend a website that deals with all these issues,we do not have union so I want to find out all I can
tks


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Sep 2009)

You may find something useful here http://www.citizensinformation.ie/categories/employment


----------



## Bill Struth (15 Sep 2009)

There are certain industries which have specific provision for rest breaks. Here is some information:

[broken link removed]


----------

